# My Furry Comix project



## RaianOnzika (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys,  ( I'm french, so sorry if my english sucks TT_TT )

I've started to draw a furry comix ( 18+ ), and I need opinions and critiques.

Because the comix is not for children, I'll only give the link on my fA. ( The comix is in "Adult" section ) 

Basically, it's a banal story because I wanted to start easily, without caring of hard plots and all... As in my other comix, I want to add humour and action. For a first attempt, I think I'm not that bad, and drawing this new project will help me to improve more and more ! 
Unfortunately, I'm giving more importance in speed than quality. 
When I have an idea for a page, it's now ! ( 5 hours on a page, lineart, colour, shading all in a row ). 
Because I never drawn ecchi and hentai before, I'm forced to "copy" some poses that I saw in other hentai, replacing the character by mine. Fortunately, I'm not doing it all the time.

So feel free to annoy me with details in my comix which bother you. Just don't tell me anything about the plot and the shadings ^^Â° ( I'm learning to draw shadings with toshop since 2 months now... I'm still a beginner. ) 

So the comix itself : It deals with an Antelope and a Cheetah. I'm drawing them with my own style ( near Sonic Team's one, and mixed a lot with mine ).

Cylia, is a bit crazy, and completely fond of Nils, her favourite Cheetah. Of course, Nils wants to get rid of her at all costs but... Even if he will never admit it, he really enjoys her presence x3 ! 
Those two charas were created at first in my dA account. I'll soon draw a page which explains the roles, personnalities, background of the charas.

Thanks for reading this thread ! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5065530


----------



## Taralack (Jan 10, 2011)

Not too fond of the style, they all look like the same generic creature to me. The character that is supposed to be an antelope just looks like a cat with horns attached to her head. And wtf is up with the bent dick on the last page? 

You need to work on the holes in your colouring as well, there are plenty of white spots in the flat colours. The backgrounds are pretty cheap looking as well. You have some good expressions, but on the whole they look very generically Sonic, so I'm not sure if that should come off as a compliment.

Here is a good shading tutorial: http://fav.me/dged5k

Sorry for the harsh critique.  You should try to avoid referencing from ecchi manga, real photos are always a much better reference. But that would entail looking up porn, so I guess that's up to your own discretion...


----------

